# How do you reset the check engine light?



## caj (May 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone. How can you reset (turn off) the check enging light on my 1993 Altima? It started running badly and the light came on and stayed on. I have replaced the injectors and now the car runs great. Now all that's left is to turn off the light. Thanks


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

AutoZone will do it for free.


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

On some vehicles once the issue is resolved after 3-4 heat cycles the code will clear it self. If it does not you may have to have it turned off.


----------



## caj (May 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone.....got it done.


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

caj said:


> Thanks everyone.....got it done.


No problem at all.Have a great day.


----------



## TofuDrifter (Jun 17, 2009)

another quick way is to do it manually, for those who still care. remove the driver side kick plate by the gas pedal to gain access to the ECU. peel off the tape and youll see a flathead screw. turn the key to on (dont start) and turn the screw counterclockwise all the way, then back again. then counterclockwise AGAIN and back. start the car and it will be off.


----------

